# Er levels



## nabernhardt (Sep 22, 2011)

I am looking for criteria and guidelines on what constitutes each ER level for facility side not for physician.What is required for each level?  Could anyone help me with finding this information or resources.  We are just trying to determine what is appropriate for each level when charging on facility side.
Thanks
Nicole


----------



## akpropp1 (Sep 22, 2011)

You may check the ACEP webiste (American College of Emergency Physicians) there are several good documents there and a FAQ on this subject, also the May 2011 Coding Edge had a great article on this as well.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 22, 2011)

nabernhardt said:


> I am looking for criteria and guidelines on what constitutes each ER level for facility side not for physician.What is required for each level?  Could anyone help me with finding this information or resources.  We are just trying to determine what is appropriate for each level when charging on facility side.
> Thanks
> Nicole



Facility E&M guidelines are to be created by each individual facility.  There are a few general guidelines that the criteria needs to follow, these can be found in the OPPS, or APC instructions, basically it says that the criteria must be objective. neutral, and applied to all patients, and time cannot be a criteria.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Facility Guidelines*

If you are an ACEP member and have access to Coding Edge, I have a two part article on facility side ED coding. I think the aticles were in Nov, 2010 and Feb, 2011. But as has already been mentioned  you can look at ACEP or OPPS. There are also various martrixes, software and point systems that I cover in the article. Good luck.

Jim Strafford  CEDC  MCS-P


----------



## nabernhardt (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes this helps just needed some resources to help us with defining each level.
Thanks to everyone for your help


----------

